# Aug 9 Stillen Tour So Cal, ALL WELCOME.



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi there,
I'm No_Fuel from www.SocalZ.org !

anyways, here's the deal
We've got a tour of Stillen arranged for August 9th, several people were unable to attend, so instead of wasting a special tour, we're inviting anyone interested to come and tour Stillen.
Here's the info.
We meet on August 9, at 11 am.
Here's where. 
In-N-Out Burger 
594 W 19th St 
Costa Mesa, CA 92627 
There will be no other meeting point along the way, so if you plan on attending, you MUST meet at In-N-Out. 

12pm 
We will depart from In-N-Out, and travel on the 55fwy North 4 miles to Stillen 

We will arrive Stillen at 12:30-1 pm. Alex Cates is giving us a tour of the grounds. 

For those seeking more info on Stillen, visit their site http://www.stillen.com/stilleninfo.asp 

Please reply here, and let us know who you are, and that you plan on attending this event! Cheers!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I'm torn between my hate of Stillen and my love of In-N-Out and Zs. Damn it all


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Well we'd be glad to have you either way, if only to have some IN-N-Out and check some Z's... we're kind of running low on people


----------

